# Chloe lost a total of....



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

16 pounds so far, she is down to 99 pounds and feeling so much better, our goal is to get her down to 75 pounds, so we got quite a bit to go, well 24 more pounds, we can do it..she lost a total of 16 pounds so far..wohoo


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats Chloe!!

Dieting is hard work.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Claudia. Chloe will thank you for this.


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done, Charlie is on a weight loss mission also. He just had surgery on both of his elbows for elbow displasia. They would like to see him down to 70 pounds he was at 77 when we brought him in, and in two weeks he is down to 75, so we have 5 more pounds to go. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! Ranger is/was on a little weight loss mission. He was 74 lbs at his last vet's visit and she said he was on the plump side of lean...so I've been trying to get him down to around 70 lbs. I'm not sure how much he's lost, but he's looking leaner! 

It sounds silly but using a one cup measuring cup is what has helped me the most. Before I had a 4 cup measuring cup with the writing all scratched off so I was kind of guesstimating what one cup was...obviously I was going over! He's had the one cup/meal for the last 2 weeks and like I said, it's already noticeable. So silly, but it worked!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Congratulations!  That's great

What are you doing for her diet?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Chloe and Heidi! Lacey had to lose a few pounds, too. Now I can see her waist!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, Im new to the site, and was wondering what your diet consisted of?? I have two boyz, Nitro & Nash, Nitro is going to be 11 next week, and he was just diagnosed with Lyme disease, he weighed 104 @ the doctors..(YIKES)...but he's been favoring his legs for over a month, and we finally figured out why....Im trying to get some weight off him, as soon as his legs are better we will be walking, but wondering how much an 11 year old should eat?? They both get fed 1/cup food & greens in the am, and the same @ nite...they were getting a lil bit of kibble & greens in the afternoon, but I cut that out...dont want to starve them either....Nash is 8 years old..thanks...


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good deal. You have probably added several months to her life already.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Great Job......Keep it Up!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea for Chloe and all the others that have lost weight. I will run into people with over weight goldens they have excuses, like once their heavy nothing can be done about it, well I can tell them it can be done, congrats!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

GREAT job! I'm sure she feels much better losing that much weight! Heck...I've been on weight watchers and lost 14 so far, so me and Chloe are neck and neck...lol


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Way to go Chloe, I am very proud of you, keep up the good work! (with Mom's help of course)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats awesome Claudia!!! Way to go Chloe!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good job on Chloe! Any room for me at your home? You're having so much success maybe I can be your next project! Ha, ha, ha!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Claudia and Chloe. Keep up the good work!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Claudia, That sure seems like a LOT of weight with still 24 more lbs to go? I'm sure you answered this question in another thread, but I've been busy and haven't been on the Forum as much recently. How tall is Chloe? I'm finding it hard to believe she was so obese that she needed to lose 40 lbs. In the pics you always posted of the kids playing, she never looked obese to me. My Sam was a tall boy, 27" and he weighed just over 100 lbs when he was Chloe's age. When I put him on a diet and got him down to 80 lbs, he looked and felt like skin and bones, so I put a bit of weight back on him and kept him between 85-90, which was good for his large frame. Ike's 25" and just about 80 lbs. He had been a tad over but he's lost a few pounds. I can feel his ribs easily and he looks good. I'm having a hard time imagining Chloe carrying an extra 40 lbs and not looking like a beached whale.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job!!! That's really impressive!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Claudia, That sure seems like a LOT of weight with still 24 more lbs to go? I'm sure you answered this question in another thread, but I've been busy and haven't been on the Forum as much recently. How tall is Chloe? I'm finding it hard to believe she was so obese that she needed to lose 40 lbs. In the pics you always posted of the kids playing, she never looked obese to me. My Sam was a tall boy, 27" and he weighed just over 100 lbs when he was Chloe's age. When I put him on a diet and got him down to 80 lbs, he looked and felt like skin and bones, so I put a bit of weight back on him and kept him between 85-90, which was good for his large frame. Ike's 25" and just about 80 lbs. He had been a tad over but he's lost a few pounds. I can feel his ribs easily and he looks good. I'm having a hard time imagining Chloe carrying an extra 40 lbs and not looking like a beached whale.


LOL Paula, she looked like a tank, she is looking so much better. You really couldn't see it when she was up and running but laying down you could.

She is a bit shorter then Jack and Chewie at about 26" at the shoulder, I will see how she looks when we get close to 80 to 85 pounds, she gets weight about every 2 weeks, it might be enough.

Here is a picture from yesterday, see how chubby she still is...lol

The vet said all the steroids she has been on helped with the weight gain and of course me overfeeding:doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Nash666 said:


> Hello, Im new to the site, and was wondering what your diet consisted of?? I have two boyz, Nitro & Nash, Nitro is going to be 11 next week, and he was just diagnosed with Lyme disease, he weighed 104 @ the doctors..(YIKES)...but he's been favoring his legs for over a month, and we finally figured out why....Im trying to get some weight off him, as soon as his legs are better we will be walking, but wondering how much an 11 year old should eat?? They both get fed 1/cup food & greens in the am, and the same @ nite...they were getting a lil bit of kibble & greens in the afternoon, but I cut that out...dont want to starve them either....Nash is 8 years old..thanks...


My diet is pretty much the same as yours, 1 cup of kibble with a half cup of green beans twice a day. Some doggy treats and exercise.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent job Claudia! <and Chloe>


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> My diet is pretty much the same as yours, 1 cup of kibble with a half cup of green beans twice a day. Some doggy treats and exercise.


 
That is also what I am doing for Charlie is one cup of kibble and 1/2 cup green beans, I also cut up some raw carrots in there, and he really seems to enjoy it. I will see what he ways when we go back to the vet on Friday to start his rehab from his elbow displasia surgery.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

good for Chloe. I can only guess how awful it must be to carry all that weight in this heat.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Yay Chloe!! Thats great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chloe*

You go Chloe-good for you!!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Great job Chloe & Heidi!! It's hard for a pup to be on a diet!! Congrats!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job Claudia and Chloe! My older guy was 93 at one point and not many people thought he was that over-weight as he was still very athletic and didn't look that big. We got him down to 67 about 5 years ago and it's taken constant vigilance to keep him between 67 and 70, but he feels and looks so much better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, me and Chloe are proud of what we accomplished so far


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keep up the great work Chloe and Claudia!!!!! Her hot spots look all cleared up. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that she doesnt get anymore.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Keep up the great work Chloe and Claudia!!!!! Her hot spots look all cleared up. Keeping fingers and paws crossed that she doesnt get anymore.


Me too, for now she is doing great, still coming of the steroids for another week. Her hair is growing back in, got her and the others on lamb and rice, so far so good:crossfing


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> Good job on Chloe! Any room for me at your home? You're having so much success maybe I can be your next project! Ha, ha, ha!!!


Sure always room for one more..lol


----------

